# Anyone used the JerkyWorks Caulk gun thinggy to stuff ABTs?



## 49tandc

It is so time consuming to stuff whole ABTs.  I've been searching for an easier/quicker way to stuff them.  I bought a heavy-duty caulk gun & some 2" PVC for a barrel with a sausage stuffer tube in the front.  (I was going to model it after the Fattie stiffer thing, only having the power of the caulk gun trigger...)

 I came across the "JerkyWorks Jumbo Jerky kit" which is designed for food & dishwasher safe.  I haven't gotten mine yet, but want to know if any other ABT makers use this (or a similar tool). It appears that if the cheese & sausage are not ice-cold, it should work well.  

It takes so long to stuff 3 dozen or more whole ABTs.  I understand I can half the peppers lengthwise, but like the whole ones (they sell better whole as well).





Thanks,
49T&C


----------



## nwdave

I use a jerky gun, similar to the one you're considering, on occasion when there's some leftover from the Vertical stuffer, the principle is probably the same.  I've never stuffed a whole abt but it should be a piece of cake, as long as there's a way for the displaced air to escape as you push the stuffing in.  Perhaps a small pinhole?  You'll probably have to work out the technique, THEN, you can come back here and say, Hey, watch this neat trick........


----------



## rbranstner

Never thought about using a gun for making ABT's. HMMMM now you have got me thinking. Good idea!


----------



## fourthwind

LOL I even have a jerky gun and never thought about that application.  For basic cheese recipes I cant see why it wouldnt.  It did get me thinking however that using my vertical stuffer for other stuffing (more chunky)mixtures would work awesome.


----------



## sloweredcivic

This a really good idea, does anyone have some pics or a link to the 2'' pvc sausage tube thingy discussed earlier?


----------



## 49tandc

No pics yet - its on the workbench. I want to test the JerkyWorks one first.  I know that the heavy-duty caulk gun will produce enough force to push the filling through.  I want to see if the JerkyWorks gun works "as delivered" or maybe it needs a little lube in the tube - "Pam"  to help the filling slide, etc.  I chop the sausage up pretty well before I mix it w/ cream cheese so I'm pretty sure it will go through the stuffing tube (point?).  I know PVC will need to be cleaned by hand (not "dried" in dishwasher).  Sch-40 PVC doesn't like heat.

49T&C


----------



## jsdspif

I think my gun is the shore lunch brand , I have made a few batches of snack sticks with it ( no casing , just mix the meat with the seasoning and cure , I use that other brand of jerky seasoning kit for that , don't remember the name , wait a day and stuff it into the gun ) I think it would be excellent for stuffing peppers . You could probably even use little chunks of cheese as long as they fit thru the opening .


----------



## melindab

I use a pampered chef easy accent cake decorator with the biggest tip on it to stuff ABT's and it's easier and much faster.  I don't see why the jerky gun wouldn't work the same way.


----------



## fire it up

Sounds like it could be a good idea though personally I do my ABTs boat style and have tried using the plastic bag method but have found I prefer using a small spoon, scoop up the filling, press into the AB and smooth it out with back of the spoon.


----------



## tjoff

I recently bought a Wilton Cupcake Decorator gun. I found it at Traget is was $10.76 I found it online but was available for purchase only in the store.  It has a tube where you put the filling and a plunger for pushing the filling out and came with 3 or 4 different tips.  I found it easier to not use the tip just you the hole where the tips screw onto.  I have use it once and it cut the time down by more than half.  I made double the amount of ABT's in less time.  It is a good cheap investiment.  
I tried to find it at Target's website to post the item number bout cannot locate it now.


----------

